# Anyone Been to the Factory?



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm moving to Memphis in December and have been thinking about checking out the factory in Chatanooga.

Anyone know if you can buy frames or closeouts or what-not direct?


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

You are very welcome to come visit us here at the factory when you are in the area. Many people make it actually part of a road trip. Just call the office at 423-238-5530 and give us a at least 24 hour notice so we have a customer service guy available to show you around. As for closeouts, they go to our dealers. 
Cheers,
Herbert
Litespeed


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

Herbert,

I was wondering when the new 2006 Vortex will be on line. I tried to go to the website becasue I see the new bike on the back page of the December Bicycling Magazine. It looks really good and you guys should be proud.

I do have a question. I am 5'11" 220pds and was wondering if the Vortex will flex to much. Can you give me some insite? I am riding a Lemond Ti Arrivee that is a 55cm c-c 56.5 tt. What size would I need in the Vortex.

thanks...


----------

